# Changing tire size? (will 215's fit on my Jetta?)



## opelgt21 (Feb 21, 2009)

I am thinking about replacing my stock tires 195/65R15 with 215/60R15
Will these wider tires fit?
Will I see a noticeable increase in grip?
Will it cause me to loose fuel economy?
I did this on a jeep a while back and there was a huge increase in handling, it was like buying a new car for $400.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Changing tire size? (opelgt21)*

Those will fit with no problems. It will help your traction. You may notice 1mpg difference if your driving the same. 
Also pay attention to the type of tire as all season or summer tires, and their tread wear rating. The higher the number, the longer they will last and the lower the performance orientation, generally speaking.


----------



## orionz06 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Changing tire size? (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_Those will fit with no problems. It will help your traction. You may notice 1mpg difference if your driving the same. 
Also pay attention to the type of tire as all season or summer tires, and their tread wear rating. The higher the number, the longer they will last and the lower the performance orientation, generally speaking.

i dont wanna disagree, as i have done a similiar switch, but it would help to know what tire you have and what you are going to... the traction issue can often times be due to a ****ty tire... there are some worthy 195/65/15 tires out there, but if you are really concerned, perhaps bump to 16's or 17's...


----------



## blackflygti (Sep 19, 2001)

*Re: Changing tire size? (opelgt21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *opelgt21* »_I am thinking about replacing my stock tires 195/65R15 with 215/60R15
Will these wider tires fit?

On the stock wheels? I think they're too narrow. I wouldn't bother unless you plan to run wheels that are at least 7" wide.


----------



## van dub (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Changing tire size? (opelgt21)*

yes you will notice a big difference but the loss of traction i found to be was the suspension. and wheel hop under hard accerlation which can be cleared up by a neuspeed shock spring kit. but if your not into lowering your vehicle you can get a neuspeed spring that is alot stiffer than stock and only lowers the car .5inche front and rear. this low of a drop you can usually keep everything else stock without doing much wear on the struts.







some one should post rims on wider tires, im doing a 235/40R18 on a 18X8.5 but id like to get a front mount intercooler and do 245 all around. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## opelgt21 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Changing tire size? (van dub)*

I am going from 195/65R15 Bridgestone G009 to 215/65R15 G019. (Although I just got a an extra spare so I was considering going back to Michelin MXV4's since I would only have to buy 4 tires...)
The switch from the stock MXV4's was night and day. I am thinking about upping the size b/c there is almost no price difference. This is just my daily driver, so I don't need wicked traction, but I like to squeeze out every last drop...


----------

